# When is it time to cut??



## TheWolf (Jan 20, 2005)

Is there a rule of thumb for starting to cut before a competition?  I think this little journey of fun is ending on March 6th.  What is a reasonable amount of time to cut and retain the most muscle?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Usually 12-16 weeks before. Depending on your BF level. I started cutting this past week.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

GP is having me start my cut 4 weeks out.    

Hey Wolf I LOVE your sig!!      Amen to that!!!


----------



## TheWolf (Jan 23, 2005)

Well looks like I better get my but in gear then.  I'm around 14% right now according to my little caliper, better get moving.




			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Wolf I LOVE your sig!!      Amen to that!!!



Thanks Sappire, love your........................well everything.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

Why thank you Wolf! You are a sweetie.  Good luck with your cut, we are all gonna cranky pants VERY SOON!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Why thank you Wolf! You are a sweetie.  Good luck with your cut, we are all gonna cranky pants VERY SOON!!


----------

